# 1/24 scale Great Garages



## Stangfreak

* This garage diorama was purchased as a diorama model kit... The brand name is Great Garages... I have seen them in 1/43 scale also, but they seem to be pretty hard to find now... This one has a few extras added, like the people and the 1/24 diecast Mustang !!!*









[/IMG]


----------



## Eurosport94

Those are cool, but tedious to assemble! Tons of tiny parts! I had one up until a few years ago.


----------



## Guest

Nice looking little dio you have there! Nice that all the parts are well detailed.
Seen a few like this and the detail for pre-made items is quite impressive.

It may be just me but looking at the figures, a line just popped into my head saying...
"I can only show you the hacksaw Neo, you have to use it"



Go easy


----------



## roadrner

Lots of pieces but it looks fantastic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

